# whats next for my goat.



## clemson89 (May 28, 2011)

Hey everybody its been awhile since ive been on the forums and I want everyones opinion on something.

Since I was last on ive put kooks headers, slp loud mouth 2's, K&N typhoon, mickey thompson drag radials on my 06 auto goat.

Now its time to upgrade again and im wondering what ur opinions are to do next with my goat, everything besides the mods listed above is stock. Id like a little more power of course but Im not sure how much more power it can handle before I need to start working on the back end and im not sure what mods u guys think would be best to start with. Any and all opinions are welcomed and thanks in advance.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Cam and tune would be a good next step. If can afford to do heads, now would be the time so they match the cam.


----------



## clemson89 (May 28, 2011)

so im a bit of a noob when it comes to this... when u say to match do u just mean bigger heads or do i need to actually match depending on the size of the cam?


----------



## clemson89 (May 28, 2011)

also if were talking cam that means i need new pushrods and springs right? I get a little confused in this area bcuz im not sure what lift goes with what springs and rods and im pretty sure thats important ><


----------



## 06BLACKGTO64 (Oct 30, 2010)

I'm just going to throw this out there. It's always nice to have more power but you have to focus on how the whole car is going to be effected. My suggestion would be to look at suspension so that you know once you do have the power the car can use the most out of it. 
I'm at about the same spot you are at with a 06 M6 and I really do want to do a cam but am putting my next amount of money towards Maryland speeds BC coilover kit and bushings. IMO that would be a great next investment..Good Luck in your decision


----------



## clemson89 (May 28, 2011)

thanks for the suggestion i was looking into that myself, the only problem is i have no clue how to do the bushings, i could do the coil overs but bushing are over my head and i think u need a special tool. any clue how much install would be or are you doing it urself? also are you going br or er kit?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

clemson89 said:


> thanks for the suggestion i was looking into that myself, the only problem is i have no clue how to do the bushings, i could do the coil overs but bushing are over my head and i think u need a special tool. any clue how much install would be or are you doing it urself? also are you going br or er kit?


If you can install coilovers you can install bushings. Some need to have a few relief holes drilled though some prior to removal and maybe heat and a cheaply made press. They were somewhat time consuming (you don't have to do them all at once) but they were one of the technically easiest mods I've done on my car. The special "tool" I used was a pipe fitting, a threaded rod, a couple of nuts and a few washers. Some bushings come out without anything more than taking out a bolt or two.

The important ones are the strut bushings and front radius rod bushing, both easy ones.

BTW I'd do the cam and tune first. Your heads are not the best in the world but are very good.


----------



## clemson89 (May 28, 2011)

svede ud do the cam over the suspension? im guessing i dont really need all new rear suspension until im pushing 500 rear whp.


----------



## 06BLACKGTO64 (Oct 30, 2010)

Im going to be doing the BR kit, that kit seems like enough for me, i dont plan on too many road track visits. also my decision on doing suspension was kind of pushed that way because i started seeing wear on the inside of my tires from slight strut rub and the Radius rod bushing, upper shock bushing and strut mount bushing only cost 190 with the coilover kit instead of 372 if you would buy them alone...If you want more power though I agree with Svede, a cam and tune would be the next step


----------



## clemson89 (May 28, 2011)

the only problem with cam is I definatly dont wanna do that myself and its hard to find a good person or shop to do it for me.


----------



## 06BLACKGTO64 (Oct 30, 2010)

where area you from?


----------



## clemson89 (May 28, 2011)

columbus ohio, ive been looking up some shops that could do it but its so hard to tell whos reputable and not gonna f me on the price, and then i gotta find a dyno near wherever i get it put it.


----------



## 06BLACKGTO64 (Oct 30, 2010)

ohh wow thats weird, I'm from Columbus as well....there are some really good shops around there..Look up DynoTuneMotorsports, the guy there is really good with LS motors and he will tell you about everything he does and he's located of west Broad st, Ask for Brian. Theres also Proxses thats located near springfield, He is like the number one guy for 04-06 GTO's in ohio. 
I'm Currently stationed in Okinawa japan but ill be back in columbus in a few months for good, theres some meets that GTO guys have every month during the summer, hope to see you there


----------



## clemson89 (May 28, 2011)

Thanks alot, ill be sure to give them a call. Both of those are tuners what about someone for an install, like the cam i wanna get installed. know of any places for that?


----------



## 06BLACKGTO64 (Oct 30, 2010)

I think either place may do install too, if not DynoTuneMotorsports than Proxses def should, I know that proxses is a full shop


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Make friends. There may be some fellow goat people in your area that would help. I followed the cam install guide on LS1HowTo.com and did it by myself. It took me a couple of days but it wasn't too bad.


----------

